

Ask HN: Questions you were asked during tech interviews?  - hawkharris

I&#x27;m preparing for an upcoming interview for a Software Engineer position. Can anyone share challenging and&#x2F;or interesting questions they&#x27;ve been asked in the past?
======
hawkharris
The interview went pretty well. Some questions were...

1\. Describe how you've used object-oriented JavaScript. 2\. Tell me about
some of the decisions you make when designing a database. 3\. Are you familiar
with dependency injection? 4\. Do you prefer working individually, in teams or
in pairs? Why?

